# Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 2010



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2009)

The date for this hunt is Jan. 8-10. Primitive camping at the Mud Creek camp ground. The WMA is bow hunting only at this time (hogs, deer, tree rats).

This hunt has had a great turn out for several years now. Between 20-30 hunter and hogs have been killed every time.

Plenty of room for everyone, but I would like to see a more "centralized" campfire this year, where we can meet to tell stories and just get to know one another. There never seems to be enough time to talk to everyone during the day, so a "meeting spot"  campfire ring is in order. 

PM me with questions.
Clay


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 12, 2009)

Al - Please change the title to read 2010 rather than 2009.
Thanks,
               Clay


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 12, 2009)

You know I will be there!!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Nov 12, 2009)

Clay hope to be there looking forward to it.  Clay e-mail sent.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 12, 2009)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 12, 2009)

Perfect! I am planning to make this hunt.
Ad the schedule gets more busy. 

Thanks Clay!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 12, 2009)

If ya`ll aint doin` nothin` between hunts, drop by the Chehaw Rondyvoo, and say howdy to us!


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 12, 2009)

I will be there fa sho!!   and to anybody who hasn't been to this one..... it's a great time. I shot my first trad hog here, Chase (hogdgz) got hooked on trad. here, and Al always cooks something good, and Big jim shot two piggies at one shot (with borrowed equipment). This is one hunt that you'll not want to miss.


----------



## robert carter (Nov 12, 2009)

I`m gonna make this one. Tuesday through Sat.I hope. Tie one up somebody.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 12, 2009)

Back in my compound days I harvested a couple of deer out here during the late season archery hunt so don't over look the deer hunting and of course the hogs are always there. This is gonna be a blast.


----------



## pine nut (Nov 12, 2009)

Plannin on it too!  BILL


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 13, 2009)

This is one I want to do as well. How do you do this and Chehaw too!!!! man o man, I ain't big enough to be in 2 places at once!!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Nov 13, 2009)

Decisions, Decisions.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 13, 2009)

I plan to attend this one Clay!


----------



## gregg dudley (Nov 13, 2009)

My calendar is thick on those dates, but I am going to try to clear it off.  I sure had a good time last year.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 14, 2009)

Apex Predator said:


> I plan to attend this one Clay!



Good deal Marty. Should really be fun.

TNGIRL-
Only a 45 min. drive from Chick to Chehaw Park.

Clay


----------



## Lil'John (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm planning on being there Clay. Should show up at Big Jim's on Thursday evening. My boy hopefully will be coming with me, he's checking with his school this week. Thanks again for the great hunt last time I was down!  Lil'John


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 16, 2009)

Clay, just talking about the distance yesterday...So is a very "doable" thing to be at two places at once this time. Course the weather up to now is the only unknown, but looks more and more promising for me now!!!! be good to see you again!!!


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Nov 18, 2009)

I may try to make it out there to that one.  I talked to Chase tonight and asked him if he would let me borrow a bow and what not for the weekend.  He said it wouldn't be a prob and I'm gonna try to get up with him a good bit before then and really try to get a good feel for it.  I've been bow only for years now, and love it, but know what kind of practice and dedication it takes, and am really started to get excited about hopefully getting my feet wet in some traditional huntin.  I've hunted with a couple of you guys, and met a lot over the past couple years out there, although I've had my trainin wheels with me, but I've always been real interested in trying to get started in huntin with trad gear.  I figured it wouldn't be a bad place to start out....around a bunch of trad nuts.  Maybe ya'll could help a newby out and overload me with info and tips.  Hopefully I will get a good idea of it and get bit by the bug that some many of ya'll have been bit by


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 19, 2009)

Man i can't wait!!! these hunts are always so much fun! Rick Jones from Maryland will be there as well!


----------



## D.J. Smith (Nov 19, 2009)

Had fun last year at this hunt, And meet some good folks. I don't think I'm going to miss it this year, No way.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 27, 2009)

Decided to take a day off from deer hunting and try the hogs at "The Chick".  What an awesome day! The water was a little higher than I would have liked, but other than that ... sweet.

It took me about 45 min. to navigate (looking) a fallen tree in order to cross an over the knee deep creek. The trek was slow going because of the mud walking parallel the creek to locate my fallen tree to make the cross.  Was a crazy wind shifting everywhere. Thought I was nuts for even trying. But, I managed to get on two different groups and a single. The two groups busted me, but the single (140 lb. boar) took my arrow in the shoulder. He gave me a 21 yard broadside (slight quartering away). Love my new range finder! Anyway, I hit a little high in the shoulder and it almost knocked him down. Arrow seemed to get about 6 inched penetration. He staggered to all fours and slowly made his get away. I almost had enought time to get another arrow in him. He more or less waddled out of sight. 
No blood. None. Followed his tracks in the mud and found my arrow. It showed about 6-8 inches penetration. Broadhead (still in him) detached from the adapter and my arrow is in good shape still.
Lost him but it sure was a blast.


----------



## hogdgz (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate that you lost him Clay, sounds like you had a good hunt though. I have been meaning to get out there and to do some scouting.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 27, 2009)

That's a tough one to take Clay!!!!! But what fun to see them and get to chase and shoot and stick'em!!!!!! Can't wait for my first one!!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm looking forward to finally meeting some of you at this gathering and hunt!
I have to take another teacher exam on the 9th, 2nd one of 3 I have to take but will be there on the 8th and 10th.

I can't wait to see some experts at some trad shooting but most of all to get to know some of you!
Now I just need a tent....or some tarp....
El


----------



## tommyboy (Dec 9, 2009)

hope to be out there myself . its was a blast out there last year . hopefully ill be able to stay the night this time .


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 10, 2009)

The Chick has a lot of water in the swamps right now. Hog hunting seems better when the water is on a down fall. They get on the edges and root in the soft mud, showing lots of sign. We might get lucky on this hunt if we can get the rain to slack off in the near future.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2009)

It is for sure full of water right now!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Whats the best way to hunt down there stalk or tree stand? I have never been down there only swamp I've hunted has been Beaver Dam. Would a canoe get you into some good places? Thanks


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 10, 2009)

Stalking them is the best way. A canoe isn't going to help. A GPS a must! Getting lost in the swamp is no fun! That and a good pair of knee high rubber boots


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds fun will try to be there


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2009)

Right now, I`d recommend a good pair of hip waders, if you plan to get down into the swamp. If it`s cold though, get in the pines...


----------



## ignition07 (Dec 10, 2009)

Hogdgz and I will be there!!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## Elbow (Dec 10, 2009)

Good Andrea! Can't wait to meet you two and everyone else!

PM'd ya LongStreet!
El


----------



## trad bow (Dec 10, 2009)

I plan on being there. That is if I can get off these long hours at work.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Dec 10, 2009)

I hope to be there also.  Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BkBigkid (Dec 10, 2009)

I am plotting and Planning to see if i can Find a chance to make it.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 15, 2009)

So who all is coming? I hope everyone!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 15, 2009)

count me in


----------



## SOS (Dec 28, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 28, 2009)

I went out there yesterday and took my lil brother on the adult/child hunt. We only had about 2 hours to do a quick stalk. We saw alot of fresh hog sighn. We got on a nice size boar hog and my little brother being so short couldnt quite see over the palmeto's to get a good shot, also saw some deer. Looking forward to it, I am probably gonna head back out there tommorow and try and get back on some of the islands and see what kinda sighn is in there. 

Guys dont let the water levels scare you, they should start receeding and the hunting should be good, not to mention the fun we will have in camp. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 28, 2009)

I can't wait to c you guys again! And look forward to meeting a lot of you guys that I haven't met!  
Those of you that haven't decided whether or not your coming, let me make the decision for you.........pack up your truck your going! 
I promise everyone will have a good time!


----------



## mountainarcher (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok,stick-n-string,I'll pack my truck...Got longbow,arreys,sleeping bag,rubber boots,sumtin to eat,Now...what else do I need to bring??? Oh,one more thing...If I drive from way up here in N.E. Ga to chickasawhatchee, I need you to have me somtin bigger than a tree rat tied up to Fling my arreys at....DEAL???LOL


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm working on getting a day off, anybody going from around Maretta or Powder Town?


----------



## choctawlb (Dec 29, 2009)

Would love to come do the hunt, but it is the same weekend as "Chehaw" and I haven't missed that in 11 years. I'm gonna have to cut Chehaw short this year, as I have to fly out of Atlanta Jan 10, to go and work in PA at our sister plant for 3 months.  Well at least I'll be back in time to turkey hunt. Hope ya'll have a great hunt, and come see us at Chehaw if ya get the chance.
Ken


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 29, 2009)

I hate to miss this one guys, but I am going to run my pup in a hunt test that weekend.  I want to run her once before the twins get here.  Y'all have a blast.  The sad thing is, I know what I'm missing and it's killing me.  Good luck to all.  Mark


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ken, Mark, Marty & Steve - 
Sure going to miss ya'll. I'm sure we will take enough picture to make you feel like you were there with us.

Dennis-
You plan to make that awesome Brunswick Stew again? If so, I want in on that stuff. Let me know what I need to bring. I'm sure there will be others that want in too.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope i can make it it will depend on work


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 31, 2009)

I went back out to Chickasaw on Tuesday. Although I didnt stick a hog I saw alot of fresh sighn and jumped a good bit of deer.

Rick Jones from Maryland along with 5 other guys are out there right now hunting for the week. As of Tuesday Rick had already killed a pig and and some of the other guys saw a pigs and got some shots off. I think they arrived there on Monday. 

Hope ya'll can make it to this hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

Necedah and I plan on being there Thursday evening. I will be bringing a large aluminum pot and LPG burner for a Friday or Saturday night pot luck supper we can all contribute to. I'm thinking a vegetable/meat stew. Canned or raw veggies and any cooked meats such as venison can be added. PLEASE, no possum, coon, snake, chittlins, or animal organs of any kind.
Anyone willing to bake up some cornbread to go with it?


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 31, 2009)

no possum?? dang.


----------



## Rare Breed (Dec 31, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Necedah and I plan on being there Thursday evening. I will be bringing a large aluminum pot and LPG burner for a Friday or Saturday night pot luck supper we can all contribute to. I'm thinking a vegetable/meat stew. Canned or raw veggies and any cooked meats such as venison can be added. PLEASE, no possum, coon, snake, chittlins, or animal organs of any kind.
> Anyone willing to bake up some cornbread to go with it?



NO POSSUM well then I ain't coming. Yall have fun wish I could make it.


----------



## hogdgz (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds good AL. What about rat, you didnt mention anything about that. LOL

Everyone remmeber to bring some warm clothes and a propane heater, it could get cold at night.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 31, 2009)

I was planning on makeing a possum pot pie.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Dec 31, 2009)

Longstreet1 said:


> I was planning on makeing a possum pot pie.



Pigmy will be all over that.


----------



## Al33 (Dec 31, 2009)

Y'all bring and eat all the possum you want, just leave it out of the pot luck.

I'll be bringing a load of firewood but I am sure we will need more than I can haul.


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 31, 2009)

Al33 said:


> Y'all bring and eat all the possum you want, just leave it out of the pot luck.
> 
> I'll be bringing a load of firewood but I am sure we will need more than I can haul.



If Y'all gonna keep em burnin like we did at Oconee then EVERYBODY needs to bring some!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 31, 2009)

How many people plan on showing up hunters and others?


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 1, 2010)

What are the roads like?  Need 4 wheel drive?


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 1, 2010)

Good news & bad news. 

Bad news. 
My 15 day forecase was off (way off) 15 days ago. The updated 15day outlook is for temps in the 40's to lows in the 20's from the 8th to the 10th . Possible snow on Sat. morning. 
The roads are "okay". I've never needed a 4x4 out there on the main roads. I'm told there are spots where the water covers the roads. These "spots" are hard packed. The question is how deep is the water?

Good news.
Made a trip out to the Chick yesterday afternoon. My goal was to investigate areas. Jonathan and I hunted a section that had mid-shin water deep. I just knew it was not going to produce. However, we got on three different groups (in the water/palmettos). We each drew our bows back three different times at different hogs but was unable to sling an arrow. That is, till the third hog made the mistake of not smelling us and closed the distance to five yards. Long story short, I stuck him. Tracking in the water is not fun. Going back to look today. Hip-boots are rather important in some areas!  

Important*
We will camp at the other camp site this year (NOT mud creek). The camp site is located on the most western entrance behind the DNR buildings. This camp site is smaller, but no animal smells. There is access to water (beside the DNR building fencing).


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 1, 2010)

Clay thanks for the update.  I am still trying to get down.  I will call you the first of next week.


----------



## Elbow (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks Clay for the update as well!
I am concerned because I'm flying out Thursday and might be delayed because of those snow flurries! I still hope to get some hunting in at least one of those days!
I am keeping my fingers crossed!
El


----------



## dukedog1 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have rode from the shooting range back to the power lines, and all the way to mud creek entrance. A two wheel drive truck will make it. Saw a guy in a S10 pickup with street tires so it is doable. Just stay on the high sides of the water holes in the road. Roads are hard packed and have rocks. If you get in the ditch you might be there a while.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 5, 2010)

This post is more or less a double post. I feel the need to copy it on this thread too.

"I have concerns about the low temperatures. I have been contacted by a few hunters that earlier had plans to make this hunt, but now have decided against fighting pneumonia. I totally understand the decision to not camp at this hunt. However, we have several people making the trip from as far as Illinois. I feel obligated to see the TBG rendezvous through.

The hunt will go on as planned. 

However, many people have elected to not camp at night. They will simply make the drive every day. I myself, have not made my decision how I will handle it (camp or drive). An Albany hotel might be the answer for a few people?  

I have contacted the TBG board and the general census from them is to do what I feel is best. I have elected to not cancel this hunt for reasons mentioned above. Keep in mind that those who choose not to make this one or to only make the daily hunting part, is perfectly acceptable and quite understandable."

Clay


----------

